# DTG Printing Services near Dublin, Ireland



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of DTG printing services companies that print t-shirts on demand, in or near Dublin, Ireland? 

I have heard about one company that might be good and I'm just looking for others to compare costs and quality.

Thanks!


----------



## licensetoprint (May 15, 2014)

Hi, you should check out T-rex Personalised Clothing. Not in Dublin but have a Kornit printer and don't know of anyone one else in Ireland who has one.

Custom Clothing - T-Rex Customised Clothing - Hoodies, Tees, Sports and Workwear for Everyone


----------

